# Online Tools, Pages, Guides and all things helpful to the Classical Musician



## PicklePepperPiper (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi all,

Firstly, apologies if this is in the wrong forum.
My intention with this post is to share links or give recommendations as to some of the fantastic tools on the internet that some classical musicians may be unaware of. Feel free to share, by no means will such a list ever become too exhaustive 

Highly Recommended:
IMSLP/Petrucci Music Library
This is my favourite website of all time, and the best part is, it gets better every day. If a classical work is in the public domain, chances are you can find the sheet music here to all the seperate parts, complete scores, alternate arrangements etc. Please, help out if you can by scanning your scores.

Similar, but for choral music:
Choral Public Domain Library

Also of interest:
Rimsky-Korsakov's Principles of Orchestra
Courtesy of Garritan and NorthernSounds.com

-PPP


----------



## PicklePepperPiper (Aug 3, 2010)

PicklePepperPiper said:


> Hi all,
> Also of interest:
> Rimsky-Korsakov's Principles of Orchestra
> Courtesy of Garritan and NorthernSounds.com


Should be "orchestration".
-PPP


----------



## Mike Saville (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks, I'd not come across the Choral Public Domain one before.


----------

